# For the Boys - Bet you wish you were at THIS party!



## dzstudios (Jan 8, 2007)

Why is it that the girly pictures ALWAYS get the most attention, when there are so many, very good, supremely skillful photographs in a gallery of an event? :mrgreen: 

Judge for yourself boys. (larger pics when you click on thumbnails)


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 9, 2007)

Well, I for one like the green DJ in the blue light! 
And the last one, shot into the bright light, with rays between the people and the big balloons in the air.

But then I am not "a boy" .


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 9, 2007)

actually none of the girlies is really my taste, but the images appear nice in terms of light and colours


----------



## Ab$olut (Jan 20, 2007)

Great pics love the dj ones and the blond in the sunglasses.

Clubs must be some of the hardest enviroments to shoot it I should know I work in one. 

What sort of settings did you use and whats your equipment as I wouldn't mind having a go myself .


----------



## myopia (Jan 21, 2007)

i do wish i was at that party. althought wait- not with a camera though. lol


----------



## bryanwhite (Jan 25, 2007)

As someone who's done a good little bit of lighting design, I love your second picture.  You captured it well.


----------



## nomav6 (Jan 25, 2007)

these are really good party pics, really set a good mood, have you seen the photobook of just party pics, I forgot the name of it, but it was really good, and these pics look like they could have made it into that book.


----------



## CameronBrown_Photography (Jan 28, 2007)

great pictures for a slightly foggy enviornment


----------



## digital flower (Jan 30, 2007)

Good job capturing the party atmosphere.


----------



## DarkGT (Feb 1, 2007)

What club was that?  That looks amazing!


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 11, 2007)

hey... the DJ is cute


----------



## chris82 (Feb 11, 2007)

Well I particularly like no 1,Its a well composed portrait ad those are a lovely pair of...ahem,Ladies.


----------



## WVPhotoGuy (Feb 14, 2007)

Great Shots....Man, i do wish i was at that party lol...wheres that at?


----------



## Claff (Feb 14, 2007)

dzstudios said:


> Why is it that the girly pictures ALWAYS get the most attention, when there are so many, very good, supremely skillful photographs in a gallery of an event?



Two words: boobs


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 15, 2007)

mentos_007 said:


> hey... the DJ is cute


----------

